# question : how much of light need



## king roman (Apr 7, 2010)

i have to kind of plants

and i want know if they need strong light or few

the first plant :
when i turn on the light the up side of this plant turn to down and change the colour of his head to red








[/URL][/IMG]

and the second plant :

it is become Transparent








[/URL][/IMG]

could any one tell me why ?
and i need the name of these plants

thank you alot


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

"Bump"...Cal do recognize the first one?


----------



## svenhipsta (Dec 16, 2009)

if the plants are getting into the red that means there's enough light. the transparency on the other could be because they lack sufficient co2 and other nutrients. they probably did better when the other plants weren't as successful because they had more access to what they needed.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

dude you need to dose more iron lots more iron


----------



## king roman (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you all for Replies


----------

